# custom pen inlays



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of a place to get custom inlays made for pens, I have a customer asking for a specific police badge for a retired officer. I'm not gettin any luck on Google

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

I know woodcraft can do the laser engraving. Not sure if they can laser cut inlays or not though


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

If engraving is sufficient, WoodTurningz also do it. You might give them a phone call and ask if they can also do laser-cut inlays (they are really helpful people in my experience.)

The inlay kits I've used were made by Kallenshaan Woods -- give them a call, a custom inlay will probably be expensive but if that's what the customer wants (and is willing to pay for) ...

Good luck with your quest :thumbsup:


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

And don't forget to let us know how it turns out


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Does it have to be an inlay or can it be a decal?

You can buy blank water slide decal paper and print any decals you want with an ink jet printer and then apply the decal to the pen prior to the CA finish. Okay, there are some other steps but it sounds like a real simple process. I'm actually getting ready to purchase a better printer just for pen decals. I hate to keep referring people to other forums but go look around over at the IAP forum and get all kinds of cool ideas!!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> If engraving is sufficient, WoodTurningz also do it. You might give them a phone call and ask if they can also do laser-cut inlays (they are really helpful people in my experience.)
> 
> The inlay kits I've used were made by Kallenshaan Woods -- give them a call, a custom inlay will probably be expensive but if that's what the customer wants (and is willing to pay for) ...
> 
> Good luck with your quest :thumbsup:


Kallenshaan Woods does do custom inlays, but they have a minimum quantity requirement, or it has to be something they can sell, in my case its a one off thing. ill give WoodTurningz a call.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Does it have to be an inlay or can it be a decal?
> 
> You can buy blank water slide decal paper and print any decals you want with an ink jet printer and then apply the decal to the pen prior to the CA finish. Okay, there are some other steps but it sounds like a real simple process. I'm actually getting ready to purchase a better printer just for pen decals. I hate to keep referring people to other forums but go look around over at the IAP forum and get all kinds of cool ideas!!


This was the next thing i was thinking of doing...


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I came across THIS WEBSITE and it reminded me of your search ... could be worth trying to contact the person that does it, see if he might make a special for you.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I came across THIS WEBSITE and it reminded me of your search ... could be worth trying to contact the person that does it, see if he might make a special for you.


This one looks promising, sent them an email will let you all know if they do one off, looks like they do laser engraving which may work

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Might want to check with Constant at Lazerlinez...http://www.lazerlinez.com/

Joe


----------

